# Sid Mashburn



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

This thread will deal with Sid Mashburn as I cycle through the plusses and minuses of this interesting brand.










As I developed a style over the years, I kept arriving at a combination of Italian lines and American fabrics & attitude. Ralph Lauren served my needs very well, but the attitude can be pretty stuffy. Even the youthful Rugby brand is highly aspirational to the point of taking itself too seriously.

Then I saw a photograph that changed the way I thought about clothes:










I would hazard a guess that anyone who spends time on the internet looking at clothing has seen this image pop up somewhere. With just Sid and a few of the guys in his shop a very unique take on American menswear was born. The extreme lack of break in the trousers and the rumpled quality to the look couldn't hide the fact that, unlike many of the trendsetters who had brought on the #menswear revolution, these clothes actually fit. They fit with personality, but they pretty much followed the rules. There are no bizarrely tiny collars, no 2" lapels, no sport coats that reveal a few inches of cheek. It felt like you were looking at what it must have been like to see Miles Davis dress up. No sense of Thom Browne foreboding, just great clothes that reflected the American spirit of caprice and youthful energy where Ralph Lauren affected the stoic landed gentry.










Every image I've seen of Sid exudes what I've come to think of as Trad. We're not talking every detail, but we're talking casual, rugged, well made, soft lines, simultaneously mature and impish. So the jackets are darted? I couldn't give less of a ****.

Add in some African beads, a day-glo pocket knife, and some vinyl and Sid has assembled a point of view that feels as familiar as any facet of American life, and yet is utterly absent, even as his popularity has grown.










Then there's my favorite pet project: buying American. Sid's stuff is largely made in the US. Where is isn't, it's made other places it should be made. Getting a pair of pants with a "Made in Brooklyn" tag is, admittedly, a point of pride.

So thus concludes the little introduction. I've placed a number of orders and as they stagger in I'll post on the items with pictures, descriptions, and any feedback I have.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Great post Trip. I too am a huge fan. Haven't placed an order but was hoping to get down there soon. 

His C&J double monks have been on my radar for a very long time. I'm hoping to pull the trigger in short order.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

The clothes are excellent quality. I'd even go as far as saying that they are a decent value at MSRP, compared to other brands at the same price point. It's a great shop. Definitely worth checking out if you are in Atlanta. It's sort of a hipster version of Paul Stuart, if that makes any sense.

He tends to pigeon hole himself in the "hipster" category because of the high waders and the jeans/blazer/tie look. I've yet to see a well-to-do 35+ man (the exact person who buys 99% of the stuff at these prices) wear a tie and blazer with his jeans. Maybe in Milan or NYC, but not in ATL. 

The high waders are just weird. I agree that the clothes all fit well.....EXCEPT, and it is a big EXCEPT, the length of the trousers. Granted, nobody puts a gun to your head and makes you pin them that high. You can get whatever inseam you want. But again, I think it backs him into that "hipster" corner, that tends to limit the exposure of the brand.

I remember being impressed by Sid Mashburn, but then heading to Miller Brothers, another ATL haberdashery, and feeling right at home.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm busy cleaning the house for a bbq we're hosting on Sunday, but when I settle in later this evening I'm going to write up the pair of canvas trousers I got. After that a few sport shirts. Then the first sized dress shirt should arrive early next week. Also some accessories like the brass belt buckle, etc.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

firedancer said:


> His C&J double monks have been on my radar for a very long time. I'm hoping to pull the trigger in short order.


I think the dub monks are Sargent, not C&J. Still excellent shoes, though. His shop also carries a great selection of EG, which is awesome for Atlanta.



Trip English said:


> I'm busy cleaning the house for a bbq we're hosting on Sunday, but when I settle in later this evening I'm going to write up the pair of canvas trousers I got. After that a few sport shirts. Then the first sized dress shirt should arrive early next week. Also some accessories like the brass belt buckle, etc.


Are the sport shirts still made in USA? I know production on the shirts has moved around a decent amount in the last 3-5 years, but I was under the impression that they were "imported" (not made in US/UK/Italy).

I like Sid's store a lot. I tend to buy mostly secondhand suits/sportcoats, so I'm priced out of any big purchases at the shop. That said, he does carry my favorite brands of tailored clothing (Sartorio and Caruso) and the staff is great. The Atlanta styleforum crowd meets up at his store every once in a while before heading to a nearby bar to chat over some bourbon.

It's funny to see Sid out of his store, though; I saw him at the Jeff Mangum show a couple months ago in the full getup (double monks unbuckled, no socks, narrow end of tie sticking out, etc.)...he did look a little out of place.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The shirts are imported. Currently from Bangladesh according to the label. Some are made in the USA, specifically the OCBDs and carry the same price-points as others. Interestingly I had to really search for country of origin. It was hidden on the back of the little tiny size tag. It does say "Imported" on the website, but I was admittedly curious as even RL's higher end blue-label is made in China now.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

*Canvas Trousers*

Today I finally received the canvas pants I'd been eagerly awaiting. I ordered an odd color because A) they didn't have my size in the common color (butterscotch) and B) I'm still very happy with my Rugby chinos of which I have 5 in common "khaki" colors. So I figured I'd give these a shot and see what they were like. I had gotten some measurements via e-mail to compare them with current pants and while they're fuller by about an inch than what I have, they still have a nice taper and incredible quality.



















As some may have noticed I'm offloading the last of my Bill's and it's been a bittersweet process. The fit doesn't work on me, but the quality is just oozing from every stitch and square inch of fabric.

These are no different. When I first reached into the box to pull them out the quality was clear. The fabric is very hearty, almost felt like denim when it was folded up, but it's somewhere in between a pair of khakis and a pair of jeans in terms of weight and softness and it makes for some very interesting pants.




































_(Note: if they seem too slim, bear in mind that they're a size small on me - I will update when I get the next size up next week)_

Examining them was tremendous. I'm sure I'm not alone in appreciation of a truly well made garment. It's rarer than it should be and when I have a piece like this in hand there's a sensory joy that's reserved for these carefully made pieces.

The fabric is also truly incredible. I don't know of any other canvas trousers, but I'm surprised that there aren't more pants made from this. I think these are especially appealing to those of the Trad persuasion as they're extremely rugged without looking of feeling like jeans or work pants.

When it came to fit, I was a little bummed. I'm the beneficiary of an inch or so of vanity sizing and these, like Bill's and Brooks Brothers, are EXACTLY the measurement on the tag. So while I'm a 33/34 in most pants, I'm a 35/36 in Sid Mashburn, so right off the bat I knew that whatever I thought about these I'd have to exchange them for the next size up. I also suspect that the fabric would not be kind to letting out, even unworn. It looks as thought the fabric will start to develop character from day one and even the belt loops showed a little bit of color variation from contact with... whatever.



















Overall I'm over the moon with these. They had the butterscotch in the next size up so I placed the order a few hours ago and should see them later next week. These are heading back for someone slightly thinner to enjoy.

If I had to compare the fit to other pants I've tried on, I'd say that Land's End tailored fit, especially the new Original Chino is a good fit analog. There's a teensy bit more of a taper to the ankle, but down through the thigh and knee they're pretty similar. Only these don't feel as floppity as those do (that's my opinion, of course). So they'll be the most generous fit in my closet, but I'm thrilled nonetheless. I'm sure I'll have a little work done, maybe an inch taken in in the waist along with hemming.

One way or another I couldn't have been happier about the quality of the pants and more bummed that I'll have to wait another week plus (considering they'll have to go right to the tailor) to take them on their maiden voyage.

Anyone looking for a truly incredible pair of pants who likes the fit of LE tailored or J.Crew classic fit would be well served to try these.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good review, Trip. I like the color. I have a pair of his olive cavalry twills that await seat letting and hemming when it cools off, but I agree fully about the feel of the pant. Just as a note, I'm assuming Brooklyn means Made By Hertling, which means you can also grab canvas trou from the factory at Epaulet and Howard Yount. 

Yount carries the cheapest price point, but currently least fulfilling colors. Epaulet packs the Rudy fit which is stellar for the large-butt'd crowd, but could use the slightest bit more taper (I like an even 8"). Just 2 to consider that should be similar.

I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to, or dreading, closer pics of the belt buckle I've been eyeing. You already inspired a helluva hole in my bank account this week.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That's a great looking fit, pretty much what I look for. Tapered, but with just enough ease in the thigh. Nice rise height too. I personally prefer more like 8.5" at the end to balance out my huge feet.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Good thread, Trip.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> Good review, Trip. I like the color. I have a pair of his olive cavalry twills that await seat letting and hemming when it cools off, but I agree fully about the feel of the pant. Just as a note, I'm assuming Brooklyn means Made By Hertling, which means you can also grab canvas trou from the factory at Epaulet and Howard Yount.
> 
> Yount carries the cheapest price point, but currently least fulfilling colors. Epaulet packs the Rudy fit which is stellar for the large-butt'd crowd, but could use the slightest bit more taper (I like an even 8"). Just 2 to consider that should be similar.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to, or dreading, closer pics of the belt buckle I've been eyeing. You already inspired a helluva hole in my bank account this week.


Thanks for the info. I have no excuse for never having been to Epaulet except that I didn't care for the way SWB's pants fit in his WAYWT photos. Same sort of issue as the new guy, Camouflage. I don't care for cotton pants that are slim all the way up the thigh and seat. They just don't look correct. That's how I assumed all Epaulet pants fit. I'll check out the Rudy fit. Is the factory a place you can shop?

Also - I assumed you ordered your new blazer online? I think you're the first true convert to the way of the II.

Also Also - You're going to have to buy that belt buckle. Fair warning. The patina is already changing my understanding of the cosmos.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, a very interesting thread, but I must ask; are those pants purple or is my monitor deceiving me? :icon_scratch: I could never see myself sporting purple pants, or any thing else for that matter, but then I am perhaps a bit overly conservative? Otherwise they do seem very nice.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep, they're on the red side of purple. They're going back for butterscotch so I won't get to express my inner Wonka.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Trip - Great thread. I am familiar with Sid Mashburn, but have not purchased anything. I am not a fan of some of the looks they post, but there is much to like about the individual components, especially the cut of the jackets. 

I also appreciate the made in the USA pieces and also like to support smaller retailers. I considered ordering a pair of fresco pants for summer, but did not pull the trigger. The pics of Sid and crew in the highwaters made the fit look a bit to slim. Your pics and write up makes me want to try them.


----------



## workthatwedo (Feb 22, 2012)

All I have to say is, don't you wish you worked 0.9 miles from Sid? It actually doesn't help me though because I am too poor for that stuff. Did thrift up one of his shirts though.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

A big challenge for me living up in New England is that the runs seem to be extremely limited. A few weeks ago when I finally went from looking mode to buying mode I discovered that very few items were available in my size. I bought the only 15.5x33 dress shirt on the site (fortunately it was one I liked) and most of the pants were sold out of the 34 waist (which is what I thought I wore at the time). So hopefully the B&M store is a little bit better stocked.


----------



## workthatwedo (Feb 22, 2012)

It seemed fairly well stocked. Honestly, when they offered me free drinks, and I could not locate price tags, I got scared and ran away while clutching my wallet closed very tightly.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Trip, couple things:

SWB posts their "rivet chinos" a lot, those are the straight ones, I think. Check out the Walt, or given your build, the Rudy. Those are their chinos more in line with what we think of as chinos (the rivets we'd think of as jeans with chino fabrics).

I did get the Polo II blazer, I'm very excited. I always liked the way yours fit, and after trying it on in store (in a regular, the store in Houston doesn't stock much in the way of longs strangely), I was convinced. 

And I think Hertling just makes pants for others. The only ones I know, or think I know, are Epaulet, Sid, Howard Yount's Made in USA line ($135 there, and promising measurements), and Norman Hilton. I'm sure there are others, but I don't know them.

Edit: if anyone at Sid Mashburn happens to read this thread, please stop the ticket pocket abuse. The cut of those jackets is beautiful, and even if I can't afford them right now, I'd like to lust over them. The excessive ticket pocket use makes it tough.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Great write-up. I've been clicking over to Sid from this forum (probably your posts) and admiring the whole shebang. I _want_ those belt buckles, in brass _and_ silver.

The highwaters may seem a bit much to some. But keep in mind those pics are for advertising and branding, where everything is played up a bit.


----------



## Quorum (Oct 10, 2009)

Yesterday I received some of the heavyweight drill trousers and they are pretty wonderful in fabric and construction. The fit seems perfect -- slim in the legs but with enough rise in the seat to be comfortable (though I'm trying to decide whether I should go up a size -- the waist is a little severe compared to other most other size 34 pants I have).


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Quorum, I think you and I probably had the same experience. While they were a little snug I do have other pants that fit that way. But the whole button fly, clasp, strap contraption that closes them up just wasn't negotiable without room to put my hand in behind the waistband. Still probably an inch too snug in the waist, but made very obvious by the most complex method of pants closure I've ever seen!

Is there any way you could do a little write-up on the drills to post here? How would you compare the heavy drill cloth to something more of us may have experienced, like Bill's original twills, etc?


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Is there any way you could do a little write-up on the drills to post here? How would you compare the heavy drill cloth to something more of us may have experienced, like Bill's original twills, etc?


Second this.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Trip English said:


> But the whole button fly, clasp, strap contraption that closes them up just wasn't negotiable without room to put my hand in behind the waistband. Still probably an inch too snug in the waist, but made very obvious by the most complex method of pants closure I've ever seen!


One thing I love about Bills is how well they fit with just a single button on the waistband, and no tabs, hooks, etc.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Himself said:


> One thing I love about Bills is how well they fit with just a single button on the waistband, and no tabs, hooks, etc.


 I really like the hooks and clasps and whatnots. They seem to just hold everything, shirt included, in place better. I'm digging this little tab that holds your belt centered on incotex pants, as well.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I like the look of the tab closure, but I don't care for button-fly in general. I'll live with it in an incredible pair of pants, but all things being equal the zipper is best.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

hookem12387 said:


> And I think Hertling just makes pants for others. The only ones I know, or think I know, are Epaulet, Sid, Howard Yount's Made in USA line ($135 there, and promising measurements), and Norman Hilton. I'm sure there are others, but I don't know them.


 Whoa, had not seen HY's $135 line. That is exactly the reason these small brands are so cool. Will definitely be grabbing a pair of his pants in the next year.


----------



## Quorum (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Is there any way you could do a little write-up on the drills to post here? How would you compare the heavy drill cloth to something more of us may have experienced, like Bill's original twills, etc?_


At the risk of having my trad card revoked, I'm going to have to admit to owning no Bill's. But I'll to describe them as well as I can.

What intrigued me about these enough to place an order was the description of the fabric as 3-ply by 3-ply I had previously had a pair of Dockers K-1 pants in a 3-ply twill (the regular made-in-China K-1s, not the US-made Cramerton cloth K-1s) and that fabric had always struck me as being a little bit nicer, tougher, denser, and, for lack of a better word, "crunchier" than you would expect from the fabric weight.

I was hoping for something similar but better from the Sid Mashburn trousers, and they are pretty much what I hoped for.

Here is what their customer service told me about the fabric weights:



> Light Weight Drill Trousers- 215 G/m2
> Heavy Weight Drill Trousers- 290 G/m2


By my calculation that makes the heavyweight drill cloth only about 8.5 ounces per square yard--the sames as Bill's. But the 3-ply twill has a stiffness and density that makes it feel like a heavier cloth. It's a tight weave with fine ribs and it doesn't feel like it would have much give to it at all. In both of these respects it reminds me of Cramerton cloth, though Cramerton cloth has larger ribs in the twill. Here's a picture of the weave (I apologize for the poor quality of all of these pictures--also, the color is a little more toward the yellow/caramel end of the spectrum than is apparent here--it's a very grey day in Chicago and everything looks washed out):










Here it is next to some Dockers K-1 Cramerton cloth pants for comparison:









Nice side-seam pockets:










End-on-end pocketing:










Interestingly, these pants do not have the "Made in Brooklyn" label described above. Does this mean they are not made by Hertling?


----------



## Quorum (Oct 10, 2009)

Also, a question for Trip English: I've recently been considering some canvas pants as an occasional beefier alternative to khakis, and I have been eyeing the Sid Mashburn ones, but my only previous experience with canvas pants is a pair from LL Bean Signature, which appear to use a much lighter canvas than what you posted: . These pants are *incredibly loud*. There is a constant rustling as you walk in them that drives me crazy. Do you notice any excess rustling in the Sid Mashburn canvas pants?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Quorum, 

I understand exactly what you're talking about. I wear Carhartt pants a few times a month when I'm on a building site. I get the sort of rustling you're talking about because the fabric is very stiff. While Sid's have a feeling of durability, they have even more of a feeling of refinement. The fabric has a very soft feel to it, as though the dye were oily or something (I'm sure someone more familiar with textiles could enlighten us), but the result is a fabric that is very hearty but generally very soft as well. By all indications they will only get softer with wear and age like a combination between chinos and jeans. 

I can tell you that if the second pair work out and I can do a little waist cinching and get the fit I want, these may take supplant the cheap Rugby chinos as my workhorse cotton pants. While I'll probably pick up the drill cloth at some point, my job demands that I look both sharp and professional, but be ready at a moment's notice to crawl into a crawl space or some other job site torture, so I've long sought pants that can take a beating and look better for it. Hence cheap chinos and jeans were where I landed for the longest time. Canvas trousers seem like a genuine third way for casual pants.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Trip, thanks for the full explanation of what "slimmish" really means.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ Trip in Carhartts? No Way! Do you wear them with a Polo II? :rolleyes2:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Many of SM's offerings look lovely. Why he and his boys tie their ties the way they do is beyond me...guess that's their inner imp. And their pants look uncomfortable. Never any socks? Fine. But, speaking from experience, it does get cold in Atlanta and I recognize a cold, gray day in one of their photos...and there isn't a sock in sight.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Hm, Sid's shoulders could use just a smidgen of padding and his pants an inch more or two. 

Socks are missing.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The only thing I have by Sid Mashburn is his oyster shell belt buckle. I do love it, though.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

So you'll favor us with the full-bore: poloII jacket, Mashburn trou and Belgians, complete with an explanation of why it's Trad? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> So you'll favor us with the full-bore: poloII jacket, Mashburn trou and Belgians, complete with an explanation of why it's Trad? :icon_smile_big:


I've provided more extreme challenges to the boundaries of trad than american made pants and soft shouldered jackets!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

All this time and I didn't know that Sid Mashburn sold online. 

I've only ever been in once, but I've often walked by after dinner when there was an event going on.

I don't get it. I really don't. I find the idea of not wearing socks to be completely abhorrent, and as someone who needs to lose a few pounds I dread the thought of going to a shop where the all the salespeople are so hipster skinny. I fully expect to be treated like Julie Roberts in her first visit to Rodeo Drive: "I'm sorry, we don't have anything here for you."


----------



## DixieTrad (Dec 9, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> All this time and I didn't know that Sid Mashburn sold online.
> 
> I don't get it. I really don't. I find the idea of not wearing socks to be completely abhorrent, and as someone who needs to lose a few pounds I dread the thought of going to a shop where the all the salespeople are so hipster skinny. I fully expect to be treated like Julie Roberts in her first visit to Rodeo Drive: "I'm sorry, we don't have anything here for you."


I can assure you that you will not be treated with disdain. Sid is a heck of a nice guy, and will welcome you to his shop.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

*Brass Belt Buckle*










The engine turned belt buckle is the standard aspirational belt buckle, and with good reason, but a sterling silver model (Tiffany or not) is going to set you back close to $200. For just over a third of that you could indulge in Sid's brass buckle for your 1" strap.

My line of work makes it difficult to work many high finished items into the wardrobe. Clothing and accessories need to be pretty durable to stand up to the beating I give them. After almost a year, my engine turned buckle's scratches are vastly outpacing the patina. I'll probably wind up getting another down the line and reserving it for days when it won't be put in such peril.

So I wish I had found the brass buckle at Sid Mashburn sooner. Without any pattern to disrupt it soaks up stains, scratches, scars, and more with style. Only about 2 weeks of wear and it's hinting at an epic patina.



















There's been some recent talk of mixing metals, which has always struck me as overly obsessive, but I think of this brass color the way I do the burgundy color of #8 shell. I'm not too concerned about mixing it with browns and dark tans and I probably wouldn't like the look of a watch strap/belt/shoe trifecta. It's nice to just have a pop of the color and shine without worrying if my watch face or shoe buckles or anything else is brass or gold.



















As for a preview of what's next: a new sport shirt was sent back for some complimentary alterations and should be here in another week or so.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Tripp, I really like the look of the brass buckle. The problem is, none of my nice straps have holes. I have three placque buckles, all sterling, that I rotate on two 1" gator straps (brown & black), neither of which has holes. I'd love to mix things up with Sid's brass buckle, but as of now, I don't have a strap it would work with. How did you manage to already have a nice strap with holes, as I'm sure your engine turned buckle doesn't use holes? This quandry could turn a $75 investment into a much greater one, I'm afraid.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

FLCracka said:


> Tripp, I really like the look of the brass buckle. The problem is, none of my nice straps have holes. I have three placque buckles, all sterling, that I rotate on two 1" gator straps (brown & black), neither of which has holes. I'd love to mix things up with Sid's brass buckle, but as of now, I don't have a strap it would work with. How did you manage to already have a nice strap with holes, as I'm sure your engine turned buckle doesn't use holes? This quandry could turn a $75 investment into a much greater one, I'm afraid.


Beltmaster--an additional ~$20.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Not to worry.

is my belt. As you can see, $15 is a comfortable price to pay. I got this one 4-5 years ago (hence the beat to hell look) and was using a different buckle before I got the engine turned.

I'm thinking about getting another one without holes to use with my engine turned buckle so I don't have to jump back and forth.

_*A note on Beltmaster straps:* the holes are clustered much closer to the end of the belt than I care for. I tend to size up 2" (so I'm a 33/34" waist and my beltmaster straps are 38") and have my cobbler punch me an extra 2 holes. _


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Trip English said:


> Not to worry.
> 
> _*A note on Beltmaster straps:* the holes are clustered much closer to the end of the belt than I care for. I tend to size up 2" (so I'm a 33/34" waist and my beltmaster straps are 38") and have my cobbler punch me an extra 2 holes. _


Or just get a strap without holes and have your cobbler punch them exactly where you want them.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Not a bad solution, indeed.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Trip English said:


> t_he holes are clustered much closer to the end of the belt than I care for. I tend to size up 2" (so I'm a 33/34" waist and my beltmaster straps are 38") and have my cobbler punch me an extra 2 holes. _


If you're a 34" waist, you should probably order a 36" belt, unless you just like a lot of excess length. Most belts are sized 2" larger than the waist. This would likely take care of the hole-placement issue.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

For every other belt, I size up 2" to a 36"

For whatever reason Beltmaster places the holes so close to the tip that there's no excess at all, which makes it look like you're wearing a belt that's too small. 

I like the idea of getting one without holes and getting 2 or 3 punched to suit.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Trip, I've seen pictures that look like Sid himself has your buckle monogrammed. Plan to get it done on yours, or think it's better staying plain? Just curious.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope. No monogram. I like that it's plain.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I plan on getting an engine turned buckle and like the look of it plain too. Nothing against those who have it monogrammed though, especially in cheeky ways...


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Jovan, the engine turned buckle should be monogrammed.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Never.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Trip English said:


> Jovan, the engine turned buckle should be monogrammed.


Yep. That's what the little blank square in the middle is for.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I will never get it monogrammed.


----------

